# fans for venting 600w hps



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 10, 2007)

I bought a pretty nice 600w system that is an enclosed system. I was wondering now how powerful the squirrel cage fans should be to ventilate the system. I'm looking to have one fan blowing air over the bulb and another exhausting the hot air out. On the other hand I need fans that will do the job well, but also be fairly quiet. I can't have these things making tons of noise. I don't want anyone to hear it through walls or anything. Would a fan from like 150-180cfm be enough to ventilate the 600w? Any more powerful than that I fear will make too much noise. I'm not sure how loud squirrel cage fans are, but if it's anything like my 200cfm computer server fan... Then that's going to be very bad news.

And I am thinking of even using acoustic ducting to help control the noise a bit.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 10, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I need fans that will do the job well, but also be fairly quiet. I can't have these things making tons of noise. I don't want anyone to hear it through walls or anything.


 
Squirrel cage fans are not quiet. Even the small ones make a pretty good amount of noise.

You may want to use a different type of exhaust fan and cooling fan if noise is going to be an issue.

There are low noise fans available. Do a few googles on "Fans Low Noise" or something similar and you'll find others.

For your exhaust, anything that's rated with enough cfm to double the size of the cubic feet in the grow room should be enough. That will exchange the air in the room twice each minute.

Width x Height x Depth in feet will give you your cubic feet.

Good luck!


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey Laser, I found a good deal at Menards, They have a bath fan that works near silent, and will do the job perfectly. You can tie in a dimmer switch to adjust the rate and it costs only $14.00 can't shake a stick at that dude. It's even designed to handle high moisture content.  It is even designed to fit the backwall,  or the top of a growbox, your choice. Just a thought for you.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm just wondering if that's going to move enough air over the bulb to cool it well. I was thinking of buying one of those vornado vortex fans and hooking that up to the ducting. I know those fans can move a good amount of air with some power behind it. I mainly want cooler air to be moving over the bulb to whisk away heat as soon as it builds up. And then the exhaust fan will just vent it out of the closet. On the medium setting I don't think it's going to make much noise at all.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 11, 2007)

I can see it now....PewPew's plants all flying out the roof of the house!

Hey, where'd my plants go? The fan is running nice tho'........


Hahahahahaaha, I'm crackin me up again!

They'd pull those puppies up like cat hair on a carpet!

Wow! Look how clean the grow room is!

hehehe, I'm killin me!


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 11, 2007)

haha nahhh it'll work out I think!

My flower room is 3'w x 2'd x 6'h...So I have 72cft to ventilate.

1 vornado blowing cool air over the bulb and my 130 cfm computer fan exhausting that air out. The 600w will have its own isolated ventilation system.

Then for ventilating the actual space...I'm thinking 2 65cfm computer fans as intakes to bring in fresh air. And then 2 more 130cfm computer fans to exhaust the stale air out?

Sound like it'll be good enough to control temps from the 600w?


----------

